# Lights you sleep with



## f22shift (Apr 15, 2009)

what light or lights do you sleep with?

whether it be a keychain because it's small
or some tactical one for the spikey head
or a maglite , doubles as a weapon
or some Ti aaa, that you are in love with
or some superlow one, to navigate the house
or maybe it's just your newest light and you want to give it a warm welcome to the family.


----------



## andrew123 (Apr 15, 2009)

I always have my d10 on my nightstand. Or did you mean on my person?


----------



## concept0 (Apr 15, 2009)

I sleep with my G2/M60WLF and Regalight EDC modded with FluPIC v2.2 & Q3-5A by my bed.

However, my high-CRI P4 D20 might replace the Regalight when I receive it in a day or two...

Oh, and my M2X (5A version) will definately be kept by my bed once received!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 15, 2009)

6P with R2 drop in the event I need a bright light. And a Deree EDC C2H set for low for walking around. 

Dont forget now my desk is within a few feet from my bed, so all my lighting needs are there. :twothumbs


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 15, 2009)

My Solarforce L2 is always by my side these days. I love it. 

My wife is also by my side. She is voice activated. I yell out, "Get the lights honey" and POOF, the whole room is illuminated. You ever see what a 100 watt bulb does to a room? Lights up like the sun. :naughty:


----------



## f22shift (Apr 15, 2009)

andrew123 said:


> I always have my d10 on my nightstand. Or did you mean on my person?


 
anything. sometimes i find myself "nesting" with different lights for different reasons.


----------



## ugrey (Apr 15, 2009)

I keep a SureFire G3 in case I am awakened and my eyes have not adapted to the dark. I do not want to blind myself. If I am already awake, I have a SureFire M4.


----------



## Benson (Apr 15, 2009)

Presuming the query is not meant euphemistically, I typically have one or two Mags (of a '61, a P7, and an '85-candle (waiting for the reflector)) by the bed, and my EDC lights are usually in my pants beside the bed.


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 15, 2009)

Key-Mate on a neck lanyard. Plus most of the lights that are not in my truck are on the dresser just a couple feet away.


----------



## Illum (Apr 15, 2009)

Muyshondt Aeon on the neck
"TW4" in the pocket

I use the TW4 mainly to locate my M6-1185 when I need to use it.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 15, 2009)

4d Mag with Malkoff drop in, but lately it has competition with the 2D Husky with the tactical bezel. These are dedicated bedside lights because of their martial applications, but most of my collection resides in my nightstand anyway.


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 15, 2009)

Well this thread is a great relief! I wasnt sure if I was the only one that EDC'd a light even in bed lol. Well I always have either my Novatac 120T or Malkoff MD2 with a M30 (or M30WF) under my pillow beside the XD45 But no spikey bezels, ive got a waterbed!


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 15, 2009)

I sleep with a Wee on a neckchain.

If I accidentally fall asleep, my U2 will join me too. But I usually find the U2 on a pillow when I wake up. Because I am to lazy to put it away when the large bezel wakes me up.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 15, 2009)

The ones that don't judge me.

And will respect me in the morning.


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 15, 2009)

Fenix E0 under pillow, SF/M60 C2 next to the bed.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Apr 15, 2009)

Eagletac P10A2 on nightstand and Fleshlight in my top drawer...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 15, 2009)

Most of my better lights are an arm's reach away in the bedside cabinet. I did fall asleep once while reading with a headlamp. :tired:

Geoff


----------



## Max Brightness (Apr 15, 2009)

I like lights with a red led in addition to bright white if needed. I keep atleast 1 of the following on my night stand and I'll leave it on red overnight so i can find it. 

1) Ra Twisty 85-Tr
2) Proton Pro
3) Surefire Kroma milspec (Red or Yellow-Green LEDs)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 15, 2009)

For a long time my Streamlight 3CXP with 3 Lith AAs (to make it a wee bit brighter) was my main nightstand light.

But now it's a Mag2D (3C) with an MC-E of rather pleasing tint and an 8 level driver. Push and release gets HIGH! Push and hold gets loooow. 

But who am I fooling? Unless the power goes out I RARELY wake up for anything!

OH! And my Zebralight H30-Q5 always gets a bit of use before I go to sleep.


----------



## chibato (Apr 15, 2009)

D10. The lowest setting is perfect for trips to the bathroom, and its an easy transition to high to check those bumps in the night.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 15, 2009)

People don't actually keep flashlights in their beds, do they?? Is that safe?


----------



## lightsandknives (Apr 15, 2009)

On nightstand:

Ra Twisty for that low low in the middle of the night
Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M60F for those WTF moments!


----------



## RobertM (Apr 15, 2009)

My SF M2 with its P61 LA permanently resides on the nightstand incase I quickly need a bright light to use with the Glock 26. 

My SF A2-YG also rests on the nightstand each night after EDC use each day. The YG LED's are perfect for navigating the house in the complete dark with night adapted eyes. Coming out of a dead sleep, I've found the E1B on low is WAY to bright so I stick to the YG LED's of the A2.

-Robert


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 15, 2009)

RobertM said:


> My SF M2 with its P61 LA permanently resides on the nightstand incase I quickly need a bright light to use with the Glock 26.
> 
> My SF A2-YG also rests on the nightstand each night after EDC use each day. The Ra's LED is perfect for navigating the house in the complete dark with night adapted eyes. Coming out of a dead sleep, I've found the Aviator on low is WAY to bright so I stick to the red LED's of the Ra.
> 
> -Robert


Fixed that for ya 
Seriously, the A2 on low is just too much for me. Rather, it's just too much for prowling around the house when I need a glass of water without waking anyone.

Staged on the nightstand for immediate use tonight are:
1) Ra Twisty 85-Tr with beamshaper
2) Malkoff M60 in Surefire 6R with tip-off beamshaper
3) FM-Eneloop ROP-Hi (tight focus)


----------



## tygger (Apr 16, 2009)

greenlight said:


> People don't actually keep flashlights in their beds, do they?? Is that safe?




Currently don't have a nightstand so my Ra Clicky sleeps under the pillow. I'm using LiFePO's so maybe thats a little safer?


Oh, when I do get a nightstand my Eternalight ZZZ Lite and Elektrolumens Anglelux will join the slumber party.


----------



## LightGrunt0311 (Apr 16, 2009)

Terrulux Lightstar EX 220 & Maglite Charger on stand. SL 0.5 Euduro headlamp hanging from rack above (I sleep in bunkbed, bottom).

Old man has SL PP 4AA Luxeon and Euduro headlamp on his bed frame.


----------



## Th232 (Apr 16, 2009)

badmotorfinger said:


> Eagletac P10A2 on nightstand and *Fleshlight* in my top drawer...



Please tell me that's a typo...

If not, TMI!

Personally, not much, just one NEX sitting by my bed. Most of my other stuff is scattered around the house.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 16, 2009)

greenlight said:


> People don't actually keep flashlights in their beds, do they?? Is that safe?



I'm quite surprised by the number of people that actually have a light in bed. I was expecting everyone to list the light that's on the nightstand. Regarding safety, though a little weird, I don't see why it would be unsafe, especially considering there are many people that sleep with a loaded gun under the pillow.


----------



## Saint_Dogbert (Apr 16, 2009)

P10A2 on the nightstand.:sleepy:


----------



## arcel1t (Apr 16, 2009)

D10 on the nightstand.


----------



## victor01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tugged under my pillow are Nitecore D10, Liteflux LF2 Xre, Peak Matterhorn 1 led.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 16, 2009)

Magcharger61 in it's cradle on nightstand if's there's trouble-CL1H MCE set at mode 2 for everything else.


----------



## callmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Can't afford a nightstand. My DBS V3 sleeps with me under me pillow.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 16, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Can't afford a nightstand. My DBS V3 sleeps with me under me pillow.



A DBS V3???-in case you wake up in the middle of the night and the nearest bathroom is 300 yards away.JK-LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2009)

think McFly think...


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 16, 2009)

I have my Draco on a neck lanyard always, and on the nightstand are a great selection of AAA lights, along with an E1e.


----------



## daveneal (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm new and this thread is scaring me.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 16, 2009)

I keep my LF3XT on the nightstand. :thumbsup:

But to keep a flashlight on top or underneath a pillow is alittle crazy, 

since at any given time a battery can leak or vent. :shrug:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 16, 2009)

daveneal said:


> I'm new and this thread is scaring me.


You will see... I give you two weeks and you will be doing the same things we do 




And welcome to CPF!


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 16, 2009)

daveneal said:


> I'm new and this thread is scaring me.


Oh, you probably need to turn on a couple of your lights then.


----------



## tx101 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Zebralight H30 on the nightstand
but the Mrs has a Mag P7 under her pillow


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 16, 2009)

badmotorfinger said:


> Eagletac P10A2 on nightstand and *Fleshlight* in my top drawer...



Something needs to be censored here..... 



On my nightstand, in looping rotation are L2, L2M, D10, LF3XT, Mini EDC, EX10 and my trusty rifle mount here...








:hahaha: Just kidding.


----------



## tx101 (Apr 16, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Something needs to be censored here.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL .... a poormans Hellfire 

I hope you realise that someone is going to look at that and think
"Gee whiz, thats a good idea"


----------



## oldpal (Apr 16, 2009)

I currently have my Ra 120E on my nightstand set to click on to level 5 (0.33 lumens). When not my Clicky it will be my LF3XT set on low.

Hugh


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 16, 2009)

I dont sleep with lights, they sleep with me. 
If I go out, I do take some of them along. 

within arms reach on nightstand/floor or on the shelf above my head can be any of my flashlights. i rotate them around.

lately..
nightstand: d10 and h501 for low and tk11 for high. 
floor: maglite 2d. most of the others are still in the room. 

and some lights have their own specific locations around the house.

hmm am i odd to think that "low" of the d10 and h501 are too bright at night? 

zeruel: little nose heavy setup.


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 16, 2009)

Another one with a D10 on the nightstand, plus a Gladius not too far away in case there's any bad guys need strobing :devil:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Woke up last night about 2am, heard something either right outside or at the door....
6PD with Malkfodd M60 drop in came along on the sweep of the house.


----------



## herrgurka (Apr 16, 2009)

- Bare TI-Petit Killer on a Ti-neckchain (very recent acquisition in order to test it's 24/7 capability, has worked perfectly the last few days, very comfortable! :sleepy

- Any one of my single cell Cr123 EDC-lights in rotation on my nightstand (this week it's my LunaSol 20)

- A slightly bigger light within reach (not on my nightstand but sort of in my bookshelf) in case a sudden need of a light/club should arise (vicious attack by under-bed-monsters etc )


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 16, 2009)

Coleman 15 lumen 2xAA.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 16, 2009)

I sleep with a Led Lenser its not very bright so it doesn't hurt my eyes if I have to use it in the middle of the night.


----------



## Christoph (Apr 16, 2009)

Clipped to the outside of the waistband and hanging just inside the waistband of my shorts.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Daveneal, welcome, everything is going to be alright.

On a Neck Lanyard is my ARC AAA-P (CS). The light that I use the most.

On my nightstand within arms reach is my:

Surefire E2L (Single stage), (11 hours on 2 CR123s).
Inova X5, still bulletproof after all these years, those 5mm Nichia leds just keep going.
Underwater Kinetics 4AA eled, flat regulation for 10+ hours, still a winner in my book.
Silver MiniMag with the Opalec Newbeam drop-in, 10 1/2 hours on standard alkalines.

And last but not least is my Pak-lite Super, w/ an Ultralife Lithium 9 volt battery,
80 hours on high, and 1200 hours on low. Nuff said.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## MWClint (Apr 16, 2009)

these are within arms reach of my bed.
6d mag p7
brass peak 2AA rainier
my edc (peak pacific, spy 007, ra twisty or ex10 p4)
mcgizmo sapphire p4
matterhorn p4

ive fallen asleep with a matterhorn p4 and the sapphire p4 in my pocket regularly.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 16, 2009)

MWClint said:


> ive fallen asleep with a matterhorn p4 and the sapphire p4 in my pocket regularly.



Did you say Sapphire P4? oo:


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 16, 2009)

f22shift said:


> what light or lights do you sleep with?
> ...
> or some superlow one, to navigate the house



My Surefire A2 with Strion kit and Sanded Red LEDs lives on my nightstand. I find the red perfect for nighttime house navigation and the high output just a click away is good if something needs more attention.



f22shift said:


> what light or lights do you sleep with?
> ...
> or maybe it's just your newest light and you want to give it a warm welcome to the family.



So I'm not the only one who does that eh?

My Ra 140ct is also on having residence on my nightstand in addition to it's current duties as EDC. As soon as I can get it programmed to turn on in the last used mode, and reduce the preprogrammed low setting by about 50% I think it will make a fine ENC as well.


----------



## James Hamon (Apr 16, 2009)

[email protected] 6d with xenon bulbsitting on a book slelf ,6p/m60,pelican 7060 on charger,and numerous others in my flashlight box.


----------



## nosuchagency (Apr 16, 2009)

i always liked this pic...


----------



## 22hornet (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

For the last months, my bedside lights remained unchanged:
Next to my bed:
- Maglite 2C with Malkoff
- Inova X1 (gen2) green led
- Peak Matterhorn HA 1HP green led
- Peak Fujiyama SS 3HP red leds
- Maglite Minimag 2AA with Terralux luxeon I red led

The two "classic nightwalkers" are the two with the red leds: the Fujiyama when I want little light, the Minimag when I want more (red) light.

The one of these that most often is in the bed is the Fujiyama.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 16, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> lately..
> nightstand: d10 and h501 for low and tk11 for high.
> floor: maglite 2d. most of the others are still in the room.
> 
> ...


I have four D10's and think the low of the D10 is an excellent medium level. Very useful, but too high for pitch black situations where you don't want your retinas seared! oo:

I really wish every multi-level light was at least capable of the 120P's low.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 16, 2009)

G3 w/ P91 and a 9V Pak-Lite are with in arms reach but the rest of my collection is within 2 strides.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 16, 2009)

For me..it's now my ICON Rogue 1 on my dresser next to my bed.(the low mode is perfect for walking around my apartment in the dark.) Also close at hand are my Lightwave 4000,as well as my UK Sunlight SL6.

(My other lights are scattered around my apartment in various nooks and crannies..)


----------



## JNewell (Apr 16, 2009)

Currently, Z3/KT2 for emergencies and original L1 red for navigation.


----------



## nbp (Apr 16, 2009)

> gsxrac said:
> 
> 
> > Well this thread is a great relief! I wasnt sure if I was the only one that EDC'd a light even in bed lol. Well I always have either my Novatac 120T or Malkoff MD2 with a M30 (or M30WF) under my pillow beside the XD45 But no spikey bezels, ive got a waterbed!


Don't you mean ENC? Every Night Carry???  



> kaichu dento said:
> 
> 
> > I have my Draco on a neck lanyard always, and on the nightstand are a great selection of AAA lights, along with an E1e.


It's not the lights under the pillow that scare me, it's all these guys with things wrapped around their necks! Don't choke boys! :green:



daveneal said:


> I'm new and this thread is scaring me.





> Christoph said:
> 
> 
> > Clipped to the outside of the waistband and hanging just inside the waistband of my shorts.


This one is bordering on creepy..... :sick2: 


I have an EX10 on the little shelf next to the bed. Low is good for bathroom trips, high is easy to access. And all the other lights are only a few feet away....near the shotgun :devil:


----------



## LightGrunt0311 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm a marine reservist (infantry) and in the field, I sleep with my SF 6P LED w/red lens filter, Energizer 3AAA headlamp, and Energizer 2AAA led pen light (loaner light). In my unit, once you let someone borrow a light or anything, you know you won't ever see it again - lol! i once let a fellow jarhead borrow my mag 2aa led w/red lens and never saw it again! blue falcons..

oh yeah also sleep with my 16a4 w/203, peq-15, and pvs-14s

ooh rah kill


----------



## Ritch (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a Fenix LD 20 and an elder Streamlight Scorpion LED in the drawer of my nightstand.


----------



## bloke-gear.com (Apr 17, 2009)

Streamlight Polypro luxeon LED right next to my pillow powered by four Eneloops. Opted against putting anything more expensive there since that light always seems to end up on the ground in the morning...


----------



## roguesw (Apr 17, 2009)

McGizmo Ti 2x123 body with Pr-T head. This is always by my side. I just love the Ti. And its getting its own share of patina so its great. Cant wait to build my 3xMC-E M3-T. That will be my new bed side light.


----------



## datiLED (Apr 17, 2009)

I keep two lights on my nightstand. A NiteCore D10 with green tritium vial in the piston, and a CPF safeLight with the dim glow enabled.


----------



## Dave Keith (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, not IN the bed, but on the nightstand I have been keeping my Spartanian II. It has a cool, easy to master UI and has a very low low or a very impressive high (for a one 123) available with a flick.

About three steps from the bed, next to Mr. Smith&Wesson, is a bored-for-18650 Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60.

By the front door, next to the shotgun, is my first "quality" flashlight, a Lumapower MRV. The shotgun is primarily for four-legged varmints (I live out in the country) but sadly, not all nocturnal prowlers have white stripes down their back. :eeksign:


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 17, 2009)

I always have some light standing at my bedside table. Usually Fenix L1D Q5, Nitecore D10 or Fenix PD20. Also Maglite 2D with Terralux Ministar1 or/and LedLenser P14 stand at the floor beside the table. 

All of these lights are able to provide that low brightness which is comfortable for the dark adapted eye when one wants to get at closet or kitchen(for drinking water, not eating sandwishes) at night. I don't really need any light for that task because I find the way anyway, but because I am a flashoholic I want to use a flashlight...

Regards, Patric


----------



## USP9c (Apr 17, 2009)

Right now I have a carbiner light, that the local police department was giving away at the fair, under my pillow. It's pretty small but very bright and lets me get around the house just fine. I'm working on getting something that would let me see all the way down the hall and that also has a white light since that little one has a blue LED.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 17, 2009)

Novatac 120P configured like the 120T is always within arms reach during nite-nite time along with a G-19 w/147 HST's :thumbsup:.


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 17, 2009)

I usually have a McGizmo on the nightstand, and a HDS Twisty under the pillow.

Mayo


----------



## MWClint (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> MWClint said:
> 
> 
> > ive fallen asleep with a matterhorn p4 and the sapphire p4 in my pocket regularly.
> ...





it's one of my favorite lights. Goes with me everywhere..on my neck, in my pocket..and most recently on a Valiant/jsburly AA arc body. 

p4 mod -> sapphire.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2879220

i'm looking to grab another and do a high power version.
i recently fit a cut down 350mah MicroPuck into a AAA Peak. Since the 
"internal" head dimensions of peak/arc/mcgizmo are pretty much the same, 
it should be no problem for the sapphire.

just took this shot with the aa body. hotspot is overexposed with cell phone camera, but you get the idea..no purple/blue tints!


----------



## greenlight (Apr 17, 2009)

Look at that thumb!!


----------



## MWClint (Apr 17, 2009)

greenlight said:


> Look at that thumb!!


:laughing:

sorry my hands are frigged up from ulnar nerve and cts issues. 
hence the foam under my keyboard...among other things..had surgery on both arms.. :sigh:
dont click on link if you dont like broken joints...my thumb can get out of whack at times..
it's not too painful..just arthritic. *icky warning* http://www.v6power.net/clint/lights/sapphire/thumbstability.jpg

some things might take me a little longer to do..but i dont let it stop me.
i love to tinker and build things. Have a pair of mustangs i work on..and also fly r/c heli along with the flashlight hobby.
:thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 17, 2009)

Nightstand= 

6P w/A19 w/Combat Grip and P90 
L1 w/ F04
E1E w/ F05 

Under the bed=
3D Camo Mag w/ Mag LED 

Safe=
SW .40 Sigma w/ Insight M4 :twothumbs

I sleep good at night, BTW....


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 17, 2009)

The new 2D Rebel LED [email protected] sleeps next to my bedside. It's extremely bright for a [email protected]


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Apr 19, 2009)

PEAK Caribbean in Brass 2AA with momentary switch and Ultra Power head. Small and handy, bright enough to blind, and with its thick walls as heavy as a viking's club.


----------



## MWClint (Apr 19, 2009)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> PEAK Caribbean in Brass 2AA with momentary switch and Ultra Power head. Small and handy, bright enough to blind, and with its thick walls as heavy as a viking's club.



ooh nice. Thats gotta be a beauty.


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 20, 2009)

Have a Fenix E01 on a neck lanyard hanging on a hook on the side of the headboard of my bed, down on the floor next to the headboard is an Ultrafire 6P host with the DX MC-E drop in.

E01 for navigation, MC-E for those "what the #(*$^ was that sound?" moments.


----------



## stowaway89 (May 6, 2009)

D10 under pillow and Arc-P AAA on the neck. While making love Arc-P AAA is nice light.


----------



## divine (May 6, 2009)

I have the novatac military model modded with a High CRI Seoul by datiled and a 17670 body with Hogo's 18650 trick done and the locator flash turned on.

I can always find that thing when it's blinking.


----------



## John_Galt (May 6, 2009)

Princeton tec Aurora hanging on the post of my bed. Fenix LD20 on the floor under my bed, along with a Streamlight clip-mate, mini-mag with a 3 LED drop in. On my bookshelf next to my door (across the room) a Mag-LED, and Princeton tec Blast.


----------



## nosuchagency (May 6, 2009)

divine said:


> I have the novatac military model modded with a High CRI Seoul by datiled and a 17670 body with Hogo's 18650 trick done and the locator flash turned on.
> 
> I can always find that thing when it's blinking.


 
where were you able to purchase the military model from? or did you mean tactical model?


----------



## Per Arne (May 6, 2009)

In my nightstand:
- SureFire 9P w/ Strike bezel, A19 one-cell extender, Z49 Switch, LF 12V Xenon lamp and FM34
- LED Lenser Frogman w/ SureFire F26 Red Filter


----------



## rayman (May 6, 2009)

Next to my bed is always my EX10 modded with Q3-5A and my P7 Maglite :huh:.

rayman


----------



## Cataract (May 6, 2009)

They usually fall on the floor, so I keep a Fenix E01 at arm's reach on the night stand for nocturnal navigation, and a rayovac 4W 150 lumen under the bed on each side. The best lights are in the night stand drawer.

Just remembered one night where my bedroom door suddenly opened and I sware I could see someone peeking in. Grabbed the light from the floor and pointed it straight towards the shadow. Turns out the door opened on its own and I was blinded for a good 10 seconds.:duck:


----------



## divine (May 6, 2009)

nosuchagency said:


> where were you able to purchase the military model from? or did you mean tactical model?


Battery Station had/has some of them listed as HDS lights. Please note that these lights don't have a warranty. That's one of the reasons why I had mine modded.


----------



## jgraham15 (May 6, 2009)

I have my NovaTac 120T with flat switch and PEU bezel with trit's on my nightstand next to the Kimber Pro Carry with Crimson Trace laser grips. I have an Olight M20 set on strobe mode on the side of my nightstand but it is mounted onto my AR15. My girlfriend seems to loose every flashlight I give her for her side of the bed except the Insight M6 mounted on her Springfield XD-9 in the drawer of her nightstand. 

I guess you probably don't want to break into our house in the middle of the night!


----------



## carbine15 (May 6, 2009)

It dims to off over many minutes. 
I just touch the handle and I get enough light to get ready for bed and my eyes to become adjusted to the dark. I love this light. 

And my CPF safelite. It's been two years and I just switched to my second battery. It's always on 24/7


----------



## mon90ey (May 6, 2009)

E01 with a white Chap Stick cap as a diffuser, or an LD01 with a red Carmex cap for a diffuser (works extremely well for all those multiple clandestine night time sorties through the bedroom minefield to the bathroom), and a L1D or L2D (Q5), (which ever I need to use the most to cycle the batteries) within reach for all the monsters under the bed and in the closets. Seems the older I get, though, the bolder I get. Gonna give that trick a try that someone else mentioned earlier, (the one that works by voice command--"Honey, get the lights".) At first glance it would seem to show a lot of promise. I'll keep you posted.................................


----------



## Cuso (May 6, 2009)

mon90ey said:


> E01 with a white Chap Stick cap as a diffuser, or an LD01 with a red Carmex cap for a diffuser


where did you buy the Carmex, ive been looking for a Red diffuser for my LD01


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 7, 2009)

In this house there's always a ton of chapstick. Wife & stepdaughter love it. I think the Disney store had a 10 pack of High School Musical themed lip balm. There is a variety of colors and the fit on an E01 is fantastic.

I commandeered an orange lid for myself. Nice glow!


----------



## metlarules (May 7, 2009)

Greber IU does fine for me as a sleep light.


----------



## importculture (May 7, 2009)

I personally sleep with a jetbeam jetII non-pro with the head removed. I cleaned the threads to make sure it doesn't get any kind of lube on my bedding. It's really a great light. With the head removed I get all flood lighting my feet and path while it hangs from my neck. Best of all with IBS I use the lowest setting to get around without blinding myself or waking the significant other. But when I need it i have high just a click away.


----------



## Short and Round (May 7, 2009)

I have a Surefire 9P with a Malkoff M60 by my Bed!


----------



## curiousone1 (May 7, 2009)

Akoray K-109 :twothumbs


----------



## mon90ey (May 7, 2009)

Cuso said:


> where did you buy the Carmex, ive been looking for a Red diffuser for my LD01


 

I work in a hospital and I see it in the gift shop all of the time, but I've also bought it at Target and at Walmart.:wave:


----------



## divine (May 7, 2009)

curiousone1 said:


> Akoray K-109 :twothumbs


How do you like that light?


----------



## kramer5150 (May 8, 2009)

For night vision preservation, any one of the following:
-E0 with a Surefire neck lanyard hanging around my neck under my t-shirt.
-L1T-V2 on low, inside my t-shirt, clipped to my shirt collar.
-Minimag solitaire, beam diffused with scotch tape on the nightstand.

My fave is the E0 paired with the SF lanyard.


----------



## LightCannon (May 8, 2009)

The light i sleep with rotates around each night, usually because I convince csshih to loan me a couple of his lights to fiddle around with...and sometimes I'll have more than one "partner" in bed. Hurray for flashlight promiscuity! 

Ultrafire 502B
csshih's EZAA (which, for some reason, is attached to MY keys...lol)
csshih's D20
Maglite Solitaire (when i remember to replace the batteries...)
DX fauxton (when i can find it on my nightstand. Usually It's paired up with the 502, since the 502 is too bright for my eyes in their half-awake state)


uh....

I'm not going to touch the whole cellphone screen lighting thing in case I get torched by a flamewar.


----------



## curiousone1 (May 8, 2009)

Akoray K-109 and Ultrafire C1


----------



## Hondo (May 8, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that it took 68 posts (unless I missed it earlier) for the Safelight to be mentioned in this thread. The Safelight Superbright was my main bedside light for at least 2 1/2 years, using low to navigate during nightly trips. 

But I always said I could almost get by with just the glow mode to see around, but not quite, and low was too high. It reamains on "lighthouse" duty on the corner of the table to keep me from crashing into it on return to bed when half asleep, but I started using a cheap coin cell light with a Nichia DS modded into it (low Vf) and a pretty dead 2032 cell. This works very well, and gives a nice split between low and glow on the Safelight. The same "dead" battery has been running since mid-last summer, with little change in brightness.

But now my #1 middle of the night navigator is my own creation, which is a simple Nichia DS + 10,000 Ohm resistor on a 9V cap. I bedded the LED and resistor with hot glue, and bent out a couple of the tabs on the connector to the positive so it can be pivoted for switching. The 10K Ohm resistor keeps the output to just over 0.5 mA, which is plenty in the middle of the night, and will run for approximately forever, give or take a week, on a full 9V - but I just use old ones from smoke detectors or whatever, they work just as good as new ones. I have not even come close to killing a used battery with this.

I always add a flashlight D'jour with low to medium output to tailstand on the nightstand for getting ready for bed and getting up in the morning, when I WANT to be woke up more. Usual suspects include, but are not even close to limited to, a DS-modded Gerber IU (yes, I like Nichia DS LED's), a Novatac 120P or a Fenix L1T on low.

In the bottom of the nightstand is the Dereelight CL1H and Colt 1911 .45 ACP for other less routine tasks.


----------



## saabgoblin (May 8, 2009)

I have actually fallen asleep with my Princeton Tec Tec 40, a stock Surefire L1, an old school Lumaray FL12, and my Princeton Tec Aurora Headlamp. As for what's on my nightstand, well that list is considerably longer but I do keep some nyogel close by at all times.:naughty:


----------



## jcs71 (May 8, 2009)

Well my main light is a mini-mag with nite-ize led. I use that one for most in house stuff including middle of night bathroom breaks. I also keep my Stinger charged up so it is ready to go. My collection of other lights are scattered around the room in case I want to use them instead.


----------



## mon90ey (May 8, 2009)

mon90ey said:


> Gonna give that trick a try that someone else mentioned earlier, (the one that works by voice command--"Honey, get the lights".) At first glance it would seem to show a lot of promise. I'll keep you posted.................................
> 
> Well, the final results are in, and I do mean final...................9:00 to 11:00 pm---it works pretty good, actually. Started noticing a slight delay around the 10:30 hour. After midnight, don't even try it. Total disaster...Made the Burning of Atlanta look like a Boy Scout Camp. After the second try, I learned a whole lot... went back to the E01s. Should of stayed there, really.............uuuuh, what's the word...................?
> :duck::whoopin:


----------



## brighterisbetter (May 9, 2009)

Tomahawk LE attached via Tek-Lok to a kydex sheath holding a Rexford modified wharnecliffe custom. That's under the pillow on the other side of the bed.

KL4/E2DL/E1B/FLuPIC/P7 lego with strike bezel on the window sill above my head.


----------



## CdBoy (May 9, 2009)

when i go to bed:

i always have my trusty Fenix PD30 torch holstered in a Nite Ize Lite Holster Stretch.

its very comfy and reassuring that in case of emergencies i always have a light to shine on.


----------



## TKC (May 10, 2009)

*I actually sleep with my Haiku in my pocket.*


----------



## BRO (May 10, 2009)

RA 170 Clicky


----------



## 22hornet (May 10, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> For night vision preservation, any one of the following:
> -E0 with a Surefire neck lanyard hanging around my neck under my t-shirt.
> -L1T-V2 on low, inside my t-shirt, clipped to my shirt collar.
> -Minimag solitaire, beam diffused with scotch tape on the nightstand.
> ...


 
True.
During the last week I have been using one of the Maglite Solitaires as well. With the standard bulb and powered by an eneloop it is a great "nightwalker". Providing enough light (1 to 1.5 lumens) and the yellowish tint is actually a very good thing as it is soft on your sleepy eyes.

Sometimes I think I have come full circle:
In the nineties I only had Maglites. Been on CPF since 2006 and buying many different brands. Now, 2009, I'm using Maglites again (thanks to Malkoff, Terralux and Nite-Ize).

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## jumpstat (May 10, 2009)

PD-s for the 2 stage output and the M6 with WA1185 when the need arises..


----------



## Dennis (May 11, 2009)

Very old school original Surefire 6Z with a Malkoff M60F!


----------



## TxShooter (May 11, 2009)

There's a SureFire A2 on the nightstand, along with a Glock 17 with Streamlight M3 attached.


----------



## Igor Porto (May 11, 2009)

Since saturday I've been sleeping with my new Nitecore D10 R2. Perfect! I love the really low mode.


----------



## Litbobber (May 11, 2009)

Surefire E1L and sig sauer p220.


----------



## UpChUcK (May 12, 2009)

Mag 4D w/ Terrlux LED, Surefire G2L and MiniMag 2AA w/ NiteIze 3-LED reside on my nightstand.

Mag 4D - for when I here something go bump in the night inside my house.
G2L - for non-threatening bumps in the night.
MiniMag - for everything else because the output is bright enough for navigating though a dark house but not blindingly bright. Plus it lasts forever.

Might switch my Mag 4D to a 6D with Hi ROP.


----------



## RedLED (May 13, 2009)

I sleep with one of my tactical folders cliped on one of the pockets of my PJ's and a SF Back-Up in the other.

We have a house in Palm Desert, which is ground zero for _The Big One_... Earthquake, that is. With this in mind, I want to be able to get out with at least a light and knife.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (May 13, 2009)

Titanium Lummi Wee on a titanium chain around my neck. Occasionally I will hang it on the bedside lamp but can find it easily because of the trits. . .


----------



## Marlinaholic (May 14, 2009)

Nitecore Extreme Q5 on the nightstand keeping my 38 (Super in a Colt or Special in a S&W :naughty and CQC-7 company. Really nice light, but for some reason I almost never carry it, it's my emergency nightstand light. Surefire E2L and Fenix LD10 a few feet away. Sometimes I even fall asleep with a light in bed with me :shakehead. Last night my 6P w/R2 drop in migrated from under the pillow to under my arm and kinda woke me up so I had to move it back to under the pillow. Glad to see I'm not the only one who "behaves" this way. So what's wrong with all of us :thinking: Some would say afraid of the dark, but oddly I find I'm not afraid of the dark, since getting into flashlights its quite the opposite, I seek it out to test my lights! :laughing: Oh well, if you have to be addicted to something, flashlights are one of the better choices out there!


----------



## IllumiCat (May 14, 2009)

I've got a Hummer shake LED flashlight because it doesn't take batteries and is nice and dim but makes it easy to see. Great for getting water at night. I also have an Inova X5 and some cheapo-depot lights on the nightstand.

I'd probably keep my maglite 6D nearby too if I could find a good place to put it. While my 6D would make for a great club, my S&W is also on my nightstand. It does work better though when there is light, since aiming in the dark is hard.


----------



## Howecollc (May 17, 2009)

A vintage Ray-O-Vac Sportsman 2D with RCR18500s and a Reflectalite GH-24 bulb putting out around 14 watts is under the extra pillow. That, and a Firestar .45 ACP.


----------



## Kiwi_sg (May 17, 2009)

Surefire-A2-Blue with blue NiteGlow trit attached to lanyard ring and Ra-Twisty-Tr. Ultra low red is great for keeping night adapted vision.


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 17, 2009)

First post after lurking for a while 

I sleep with my Tk11 R2 (literally next to me in my bed)
And have a D4 Maglite on the floor just next to my bed for a quick reach and grab.

I sometimes have my 2AA mag with niteize led 'upgrade' next to me incase i just want some really soft light

:devil:


----------



## Zdenka (May 17, 2009)

My Bedside light is one that I can bet MY LIFE on. When things go bump in the night, I reach for my *Surefire L4. *It's built like a Tank, ubber bright, and has no silly user-interface which can cost your life. Just Press fully to blind the enemy. 

If it's good enough for thousands of U.S soldiers in IRAQ who depend their lives on it, and other *battle-proven* war zones, then it's good enough for me. This light is no toy.. it's war-zone proven... it's potentially a life saver.


----------



## Howecollc (May 17, 2009)

All this talk of using an EDC light as a weapon. William Peterson barely stopped the Tooth Fairy with five .44 slugs, but your sleepy *** is going to get the best of him with a flashlight?

Post not necessarily aimed at Zdenka.


----------



## Zdenka (May 18, 2009)

Zdenka here! heheh,  Well, I tend to take my life seriously! Anyways, I think having a light designed for "When the Sh*t hits the fan" scenario, will increase my chances of coming out alive. *Surefire L4 *is the one for me 

That's why I'll never choose a pure twisty light for my bedside. They're too cumbersome activate in an emergency.


----------



## Howecollc (May 18, 2009)

I definitely agree with your dislike of the twisty tailcaps. I’ve never owned a Surefire that wasn’t an E-series clicky, until I recently ordered a 6P. I didn’t care for the feel of the switch in temporary flash mode at all; nor was I impressed with the fit, finish, or look of the light when compared to the E-series. It’s being sent back. 

My favorite light is also the L4, but I use it far too much to risk leaving it under the pillow by accident. It always stays outdoors in my vehicle, which is where I spend most of my time.


----------



## Zdenka (May 18, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> My favorite light is also the L4, but I use it far too much to risk leaving it under the pillow by accident. It always stays outdoors in my vehicle, which is where I spend most of my time.



You can always get another one! :nana:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 18, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> First post after lurking for a while
> 
> I sleep with my Tk11 R2 (literally next to me in my bed)
> And have a D4 Maglite on the floor just next to my bed for a quick reach and grab.
> ...



Welcome to CPF. I too lurked for quite awhile before posting. I use a Mako AAA on a breakawaay neck lanyard for my soft light. Always with me at night. It gets changed out for a MJP Extreme III for daytime use.

Bill


----------



## MarNav1 (May 18, 2009)

Usually an ML1 is nearby. Easy to turn on and not too searing on low for night adapted eyes. See current avatar.


----------



## zipplet (May 18, 2009)

Hanging from one of the bedposts at the head end of my bed is an energizer 4xAAA '2-mode' light that I modded with a Lux III. It used to have a 5mm LED and could switch between spot and flood - I fitted the lux III mostly out of boredom but it turned out to be quite a good mod.

On the nightstand there is a surefire 6P, nuwai X3, a generic 9 LED 4xAA and a 0.5W 1xAAA nuwai. Plenty of lights to quickly spot a bump-in-the-night but if I have to get out of bed I'll grab something more beefy from my desk!

I don't really sleep with a light in the bed. It would get broken as it's a cabin bed (the bottom part is a desk) so it would fall to the floor. For night time trips to the bathroom I conveniently hang a few fauxtons from some hooks near the door - and these are conveniently above a control panel that has a couple of ever-glowing status LEDs so easy to find in the dark  (the control panel is for a home-made 12V LED room lighting system I put together for power outages - http://www.zipplet.co.uk/postimgs/backupsystem/controlbox.jpg - the one visible in that pic is actually a photon freedom)

Edit: The nightstand is actually the top shelf of a floorstanding shelf unit that conveniently just about reaches the same height as the bed!


----------



## abvidledUK (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm bumping an old thread after being away for a while and doing a forum search.

I use one of these, links amended now...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rch-%A31.50-with-quot-night-glow-quot-feature

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...amp-Mk2-%A31.50-(-2.75)&p=1599195#post1599195

which I lay on it's side, and shine through my glass of water, in night glow mode, ie off, let's me see where the water is at night, and is bright enough to give a dim illumination onto bedroom wall.

Same effects with Safelight Palight I have, but mine is just that little bit brighter in night mode.


----------



## HotWire (Sep 11, 2011)

I have *bedfellows!* I always have a *Surefire G2*, A *Fenix TK70* in a bag with 4 spare batteries, and I have my trusty *Novatac*. These lights do all I need. I have lots of lights, but don't put them in the bed! I have modded hotwires and LEDs everywhere around the house. But these queens sleep with me!


----------



## Richub (Sep 11, 2011)

AbvidLED: Your two links are dead...

The only lights I take with me in my bedroom are the lights in my jeans pockets: Fenix E15, LD01 and E05. 
I actually used that E05 last night to catch a big European garden spider that woke me up by falling on my face. I didn't kill it, but just put it outside.


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 11, 2011)

I had a maglite solitaire under my pillow one night (when I was unenlightened). When I woke up I was amazed how uncomfortable lying on a maglite solitaire is. Glad I found out that sleeping with torches is a bad idea before I took something with a strike bezel to bed


----------



## abvidledUK (Sep 11, 2011)

Richub said:


> AbvidLED: Your two links are dead...


 
Amended here, and in my post, they did work this morning !

Thanks.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rch-%A31.50-with-quot-night-glow-quot-feature

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...amp-Mk2-%A31.50-(-2.75)&p=1599195#post1599195


----------



## MikeAusC (Sep 11, 2011)

I keep a packet of Glow-in-the-Dark powder on the bedside table. Makes it so easy to find anything you sit on it.


----------



## dajab77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I was curious to see what a European garden spider looked like. See Richub post above. WOW. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_garden_spider

I usually have my HDS Executive 140 in its tritium collar on the nightstand. The trit lights up the area and I can make a quick grab. Also have a Jetbeam RRT-2 Raptor on high setting ready to go.


----------



## Cascade Hops (Sep 11, 2011)

I keep a E2DL Defender on my nightstand .


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 11, 2011)

All right guys lets keep it clean. I deleted 7 inappropriate posts. CPF is a family forum.

Bill


----------



## Samy (Sep 11, 2011)

I've been using my new Zebralight SC51 on my bedside table, especially on the low 0.16 lumen mode. In the middle of the night if i wake up and need to get up for whatever reason, i am finding the 0.16 lumens too bright! LOL does anyone else feel the same?

cheers


----------



## mbreckner (Sep 12, 2011)

Solarforce L2M that is attached to the side rail of my ar-15 is always close when I sleep. Just in case whatever bumps in the night... needs bumped back


----------



## fl0t (Sep 12, 2011)

On top of my nightstand I have a Nitecore IFE2 or a Jetbeam RRT-0, because this lights have a very low setting.

On the floor next to my nightstand I have a Mag 6D, a Guide Gear 200LED and a 95LED cheap lights.


----------



## rlorion (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I usually have my ITP R01 by my pillow and next to my bed I have all my flashlights handy...something like 35 lights. Usually the closest lights are my Olight SR52 and my TK35...the Tk70 is tucked away in the box. I also have my Taser close by also.


----------



## Filip (Sep 13, 2011)

I used SC51c but my wife confiscated it for herself... I am quite promiscous when it comes on sharing my bed with flashlights - most often I opt for MJP Extreme III or A2/Koala's ring with WW leds. Tonight it was E2e with Kuku's neutral tower drop-in.



Samy said:


> I've been using my new Zebralight SC51 on my bedside table, especially on the low 0.16 lumen mode. In the middle of the night if i wake up and need to get up for whatever reason, i am finding the 0.16 lumens too bright! LOL does anyone else feel the same?
> 
> cheers


----------



## DM51 (Sep 13, 2011)

rlorion said:


> next to my bed I have all my flashlights handy...something like 35 lights...


... so when you reach over to press the "snooze" button on your alarm clock, approx 15 lbs of assorted metal tubes fall over with a tremendous clatter, and then you really _ARE_ awake. Nice system - I must try it! LOL


----------



## Richub (Sep 13, 2011)

LMAO!
As a visual thinker, I can 'see' this happening. :laughing: Thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## lanyardtimes (Sep 13, 2011)

s.c. said:


> I'm quite surprised by the number of people that actually have a light in bed. I was expecting everyone to list the light that's on the nightstand. Regarding safety, though a little weird, I don't see why it would be unsafe, especially considering there are many people that sleep with a loaded gun under the pillow.


 
Me too. Quite surprise.


----------



## Nokin (Sep 13, 2011)

I keep a Surefire Dominiator within reach - great on low for bathroom visits with disturbing my wife, but with plenty of light for when things go bump in the night! In fact, I would probably put it as my favourite torch, more so than my Polarion.


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 13, 2011)

I currently have bothe a Sunwayman V20A and A ThruNite Neutron 2AA Neutral next to my bed. Both have great low modes, but ramp up to respectably bright.


----------



## streetrat (Sep 13, 2011)

Streamlight TLR-2 on my firearm, and Surefire G2X Pro or Tactical. :thumbsup:


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 13, 2013)

Fenix E25 on my bed.... and either a Fenix E05 on my wrist... or an Olight i3 clipped to my pyjamas ...


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 13, 2013)

Original Pack-Lite with cyan LEDs.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 13, 2013)

M4cb with SW01 at my bedside, beside a few other goodies, and whatever light i was carrying that day.


----------



## chukar (Mar 17, 2013)

Lately it has been the Zebralight sc52 love the moonlight settings, sometimes a maglite.


----------



## xevious (Mar 17, 2013)

NovaTac 120P wedged in slot on headboard, for easy access. Terrific adjustable low light setting, which I assigned to the first position. Tail stands nicely in the bathroom. There's also a Sunwayman R20A nearby, with a longer form factor.


----------



## makapuu (Mar 19, 2013)

BTU Shocker on nightstand next to bed. Used it once when my motion sensors tripped and woke me.
A guy was cutting through my driveway and was about 50 feet away by the time I got out to the balcony.
I lit him up and he ran. He must have been freaking out wondering what the hell was lighting him up all the way out to the next street, about 150 yards away. LOL


----------



## Wiggle (Mar 19, 2013)

47s Quark AA2 Tac NW, programmed to low (for most of it's use) and turbo for a blast if I absolutely need to light up everything.

Sometimes the Preon P0 on a lanyard but I find sometimes I accidentally get the high mode when I don't want it due to my fumbling while half asleep.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 21, 2013)

That's how the side of my bed looks... 








About 10 months ago my family went through our biggest and hopefully last shock- an earthquake of 6 Richter degrees and the hundredths of aftershocks later. Since then I've been putting those several essential for me things next to me on the bed. I've started feeling lights are essential, too, may be because the first shock took place at 3 am. An earthquake with a light is slightly less horrific than an earthquake in the dark. :candle::candle:


----------



## nathan225 (Mar 21, 2013)

most of the time it is one of my aaa lights lately it has been my klarus


----------



## TurboBlaster (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm packin my new Nitecore EC25

It's with me 24/7. If Big Foot or Space Aliens go bump in the night, I am ready to blast in Turbo!


----------



## novice (Mar 22, 2013)

N_N_R, 
I am glad that you are well. I have been through only a 'minor' earthquake - the California 'Loma Prieta' earthquake of 1989 - in the middle of the day, while at home, and it was truly frightening. Nobody hurt in 'my area', although people died elsewhere. That got me thinking more about EDC gear. I have a SF C3-BK w/a Malkoff P60, and a SF G3 with a low-level led module available in the bedside cabinet also.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Mar 22, 2013)

Malkoff Houndog plus 2 wildcats. And a MD2.


----------



## yearnslow (Mar 22, 2013)

Surefire C2L Centurion (KX4 head) and a Gerber recon. Sometimes a Fenix PD30.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 23, 2013)

novice said:


> N_N_R,
> I am glad that you are well. I have been through only a 'minor' earthquake - the California 'Loma Prieta' earthquake of 1989 - in the middle of the day, while at home, and it was truly frightening. Nobody hurt in 'my area', although people died elsewhere. That got me thinking more about EDC gear. I have a SF C3-BK w/a Malkoff P60, and a SF G3 with a low-level led module available in the bedside cabinet also.





omG. It must've been terrible. I just googled it, I hadn't heard of it before (but I've been only 2 y.o. back then). Thank God you're ok. No one got injured here either. Exactly this also mad me focus on EDC, too.... To be honest, there were sliiiiight earthquakes here before, too(like everywhere in the world) when I was a kid and alone at home and I got frightened back then, too. I've built some habit of knowing where my most important possessions are all the time, so in case of emergency I can just run to them, grab them. The night of the very earthquake I was sleeping with my Fenix E11, but for a different purpose- I was just using it for reading before going to bed.


----------



## scsmith (Mar 23, 2013)

There's a Streamlight TLR-1 (and the pistol that's attached to it - or is it attached to the pistol?) on my night stand. Lately I've been keeping my recently purchased ThruNite Scorpion on the night stand as well, with the rotary switch set to firefly brightness level. Prior to getting the Scorpion my low output nightstand light was a Surefire E1L. I've also been playing with a NiteCore IFD2 with the selector ring set pretty low before turning in for the night. I'm really liking the Scorpion though, because I can access any mode one handed with the light on or off with its tail mounted rotary selector switch.


----------



## Parallax error (Mar 29, 2013)

I've carried a Surefire G3 in my laptop bag for years. I keep it near my bed in hotels with the idea I'll be able to find my way out in case of fire. Reading this thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?155888-Best-Flashlight-for-Firemen I am now rethinking that position.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 30, 2013)

alpha ready made


----------



## Slazmo (Mar 31, 2013)

A Duracell divers torch with a simple 40 lumen LED drop in. Plastic, light, low light and completely waterproof to IPX8... The first drawer in my bedside has three other more high powered torches - however we have nothing to worry about down here other than harsh language and sticks from degenerate neighbours.


----------



## Bushm4ster (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm with TurboBlaster, my EC25 hasn't left my hip since I got it. If his Bigfoot comes my way he's gonna get more of the same.


----------



## dajab77 (Mar 31, 2013)

N_N_R said:


> That's how the side of my bed looks...
> 
> About 10 months ago my family went through our biggest and hopefully last shock- an earthquake of 6 Richter degrees and the hundredths of aftershocks later. Since then I've been putting those several essential for me things next to me on the bed. I've started feeling lights are essential, too, may be because the first shock took place at 3 am. An earthquake with a light is slightly less horrific than an earthquake in the dark. :candle::candle:



Nice quick set up. I like the idea of the strap on the E01.


----------



## Samy (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been using my zebralight SC51 but lately i find it's lowest low output not low enough so i'm also using my Sunwayman V10A because that goes RIDICULOUSLY low. I can sneak around much better 

cheers


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 31, 2013)

dajab77 said:


> Nice quick set up. I like the idea of the strap on the E01.




Thanks : ) This is the E05, actually. Not that it matters


----------



## conman (Apr 7, 2013)

My Maglite 3D stays beside my bed in case I hear sounds in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sukram (Apr 15, 2013)

conman said:


> My Maglite 3D stays beside my bed in case I hear sounds in the house. :thumbsup:



This light is so powerful and good for self-defense


----------



## Treeguy (Apr 17, 2013)

A Surefire G2 nylon 60 lumen. It's the only good flashlight I own. 
I also have a .01 lumen POS flashlight I bought at the pharmacy for $5, batteries included. That thing just floats around the house.


----------



## RIX TUX (Apr 17, 2013)

badmotorfinger said:


> Eagletac P10A2 on nightstand and Fleshlight in my top drawer...


......fleshlight....... good one.......lol


----------



## Boeingman (Apr 17, 2013)

I have this streamlight strion I think it is, that I received as a xmas present from my parents. It has the 18650 rechargeable battery and the recharging bracket that it sits into is mounted to the back of my nightstand. It is a pretty bright LED light, and I have many led lights. It is always plugged in and ready to go. The quality seems pretty good and it comes with a 12 volt car charger as well. I don't like how you have to wiggle it around and play with it in order to get it to snap in and charge correctly


----------



## sandalian (Apr 17, 2013)

I sleep with any torch I can grab before bed. 
Planned to build "emergency box" that will illuminate on power failure.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Apr 18, 2013)

My nightstand light is my L3 nichia 219 for going to the bathroom or checking on the kids, also within arms reach without getting out of bed is my TLR-1s (strobe mode disabled) mounted on my M4, we live in a pretty bad area, thankfully our 4 big dogs do most of the deturing but you've gotta be ready. Also in the closet for my wife to hold down the upstairs and protect the kids is our factory 6 round 870 with 125lm inforce WML. 
I'm not a fan of the WML's UI but it does its job well and mounts very well, if L3 EOTech would upgrade the emitter in their shotgun forend light I would switch to it because of the momentary only UI. I don't like it when my wife can accidentally turn the light on constant, I'm a firm believer of using a flash of light to make sure your target is truely foe and not friend but then turning the light back off, leaving it own destroys your night vision and announces every move you make.


----------



## wedlpine (Apr 18, 2013)

Olight S10 on the nightstand.


----------



## blah9 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a Fenix PD32 UE on the belt of my pants on the floor ready to go whenever it's needed, and there's a TK75 in my backpack along with spare batteries for both.


----------



## Boeingman (Apr 18, 2013)

blah9 said:


> I have a Fenix PD32 UE on the belt of my pants on the floor ready to go whenever it's needed, and there's a TK75 in my backpack along with spare batteries for both.



Off topic I know but I just got that ue light last week. I really like it so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

